# Trident Electra Case



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.tridentcase.com/product_30_94.html

Have any of you guys tried this case? I don't think it would be a good everyday case, but seems like it would be great if you aren't going to be around a charger for an extended period? Says it comes with a 3200 mAh battery.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Wish I had the money. Looks interesting.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

DRTMI said:


> Wish I had the money. Looks interesting.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


That it does, it's on amazon for $59.99. I have there kraken case & it's a really protective case, I wouldn't have any problem with dropping/throwing my phone with it in there lol.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow. I may have to consider that. My phone's been guzzling the juice on some of the recent CM nightlies.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I hope you are happy. I fount it on ebay for $52 so I bought it. I'll let you know if the battery is a real 3200 or not.


----------



## SocalDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

@DRTMI Please let us know about your experience with the extended battery that comes included. I am very interested in this as well.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Ha i just carry around another battery and a charger, probably not the best solution but i hate gigantic cases.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Ha i just carry around another battery and a charger, probably not the best solution but i hate gigantic cases.


That's what I do, can't say I wouldn't of gave this a try if I saw it sooner. Probably not the safest idea, i'll probably end up with acid on my ass one day... but I carry my spare battery in my wallet lol.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey that would really hurt. Seeing as the lithium ion batteries that are in these phones are pretty delicate, not to mention that Lithium ignites when exposed to air and it gets upwards of 3000* F. There used to be vids on YouTube of lithium battery fires, of course they tried to make them burn.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Got the case today. Battery cahrged to 4205mv really fast. Reset battery statistics and discharging now. It looks like it will be tomorrow at the earliest for it to drop all the way. 
The case is real nice, but it does make the phone bigger which doesn't affect me since I have big hands. Be back in a couple days to report back on the battery life.
The phone seems to be reporting the battery correctly, I have numbers and no question mark for the battery icon.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------

